# hunting mt. goat with 50 cal.



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Interesting video of sniper in afghan takeing mt.goats with a Barrett 50 cal.


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TOZoYIoyjuM[/ame]


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

Sorry, this is from Rocky Mountain Varmint Hunters, and they are shooting rock chucks. It's still some neat footage of varmint hunting.
Dale


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I've been a hardcore hunter ever since I was able to walk in the woods with my pa.... and I defend hunting against all comers.

but for the life of me, I've never saw the need to mention the word hunting, in the same sentence as varmint hunting... I guess if I was a cold blooded psychopath, and was afraid of going to prison, or the death chamber, I'd end up shooting tiny animals with very large calibers (or any calibre for that matter) that I had zero intention of eating.

There's hunting, and then there's killing. Hunting with a kill is good. Killing for the sake of killing... well, my pa would have worn out a belt on me, if he ever caught me killing just for the fun of it.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

texican said:


> I've been a hardcore hunter ever since I was able to walk in the woods with my pa.... and I defend hunting against all comers.
> 
> but for the life of me, I've never saw the need to mention the word hunting, in the same sentence as varmint hunting... I guess if I was a cold blooded psychopath, and was afraid of going to prison, or the death chamber, I'd end up shooting tiny animals with very large calibers (or any calibre for that matter) that I had zero intention of eating.
> 
> There's hunting, and then there's killing. Hunting with a kill is good. Killing for the sake of killing... well, my pa would have worn out a belt on me, if he ever caught me killing just for the fun of it.


Thank you!
"If your not gonna eat it, don't shoot it".

P.S. BTW, thie first time I saw this, it was supposed to be sniper's shooting people?


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

there are somethings you should shoot without the" shoot eat" rule coming into effect!


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, I don't know about that. Live and let live if your not going to eat it. My pa would of taken my gun from me for senseless killing, and would remind me what the fhrase " repect for life " meant.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

I shot a one eyed cuban in south fla. in 1979, but I did not eat him.
He did need shot though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i have no intentions of eating a pack of wild dogs but have no problem shooting them.

nor a rabid ****, nor a sick anything


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

ya just thinking of the things i have shot in the past year coyote (hit by a truck and suffering), :dance: (weve lost a pile of lambs and sheep to these!) **** (distemper), couple of rats taking baby chicks (lost 20 chicks), :flame: hey you want any of these i'll pack up the next bunch and send em too ya! :dance: if i can get a bead on the dogs coming in as well.....


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Come on now, seems like some of you good ol boys lost some common sense in regards to this thread? Maybe you don't have any. Pa should have taught you what respect fo life means!


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

If something NEEDS shooting, I will dispatch it (what ever that may be?),as quick as possible.
But as far as shooting alive stuff just for the case of blowing it to h--l, ya'll can count me out.
For the rest of ya'll, Blast away!


----------



## d37fan (Dec 22, 2004)

When I go out to have fun, it is at a ranchers request to thin the population of a rodent that is not only eating up precious grass but is also a hazard to the leg health of the live stock. Killing to eat is not the only reason some things need to die.
Dale


----------

